# Steroids + Work = uh oh?



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Right, well heres the basic.

Area manager came in to do with a complaint about me and a security guard. (He asked if I needed any ephedrine as some woman in the centre gets it cheap) customer over heard, complaint.

Head office weren't best pleased as you can imagine (I wasn't either, of all places to offer me ephedrine...)

Anyways, area manager came to visit me and my manager and has found out I've taken steroids, the staff are aware that i'm taking a cycle.

The area manager said;

"If your taking steroids your breaking a Class A rule , which may result in immediate termination".

The contract states for the Class A rule "Work/Drugs/Alcohol etc"

"If the employee works whilst under the influence of any intoxicating drug or substance, the employee is subject to immediate termination without warning".

Since when have Steroids been toxicating or change the individual psychologically. Fair enough Raul Moat isnt'the best example of a steroid user/abuser. I'm a user but not an abuser, psychologically I'm more positive I feel.

Where do I stand?

I'm saying I've finished my cycle because job is more important than steroids (which it is, I just never realised that they'd fire an employee for taking steroids, what If was on HRT? More or less the same thing, except dianabol isn't a common HRT lol).

Binksy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why are the staff aware your taking steroids????


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

it doesnt look like you are or even train so just deny it


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:



> why are the staff aware your taking steroids????


 Probably because he likes to brag about it.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Razorblade said:


> it doesnt look like you are or even train so just deny it


Wheres your pic bud, real one this time pls


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Wheres your pic bud, real one this time pls


fvck off you old fart how is that relevant to the thread?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Steriods arent an influencing drug,

its as simple as that, they have no leg to stand on


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't understand why you'd tell any fvcker at work your on cycle, mistake made right there.

Just back pedal and say you were bullsh1tting, get some advice off Razor, he's an expert on bs:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Razorblade said:


> fvck off you old fart how is that relevant to the thread?


Less of the fart thank you:lol: :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

deny it, you dont look big so they will probably believe you


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> deny it, you dont look big so they will probably believe you


exactly! why anyone would tell people there on gear at your size i dont understand..id be embarassed


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Lesson for you: Never tell anyone of your steroid use. It may not be illegal but it is still frowned upon by the vast majority of people.

If someone asks if you take steroids you deny it. If someone questions why you have acne, say you're a spotty git. It will come back to haunt you if you admit it.

and it has..


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

lol sorry no advice but funny as **** this thread


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate, i dont let my best mates know, they say i am but i just laugh and say its protien shakes and ceatine haha ! obv its on here but non my ates are on here and i dont let people know if i can help it. only my gf knows that i have porpusly told.

not sure how they know but admitting it will not help you at all.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

especially when you only say it to look cool


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

even if you told them just say you was having a laugh as just started out at the gym and wanted to see what peoples thoughts on steroids would be. then go all anti-steroids on them and say it makes you die young etc so wouldnt touch them, say some stuff about protein shakes being bad.

its not like there going to drug test you for steroids anyway


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> the staff are aware that i'm taking a cycle


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> even if you told them just say you was having a laugh as just started out at the gym and wanted to see what peoples thoughts on steroids would be. then go all anti-steroids on them and say it makes you die young etc so wouldnt touch them, say some stuff about protein shakes being bad.
> 
> its not like there going to drug test you for steroids anyway


Yep,go with this.Also throw in the they wreck your chance of having kids and why would you do that?!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Gotta agree, it's a pretty daft thing to do, telling your workmates of all people you're on gear.

I understand many people are close with work colleagues, but word spreads around so easily in a job it's best to keep it to yourself.

But, it's done now so no point keeping on.

If it was me I'd probably try and blag them by saying you were taking a pro hormone.

They aren't steroids (near as darn it), so it may give you the edge??

Either that or tell the Area Manager your colleagues are lying (unless you've already admitted to taking them in your chat).


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

\ said:


> exactly! why anyone would tell people there on gear at your size i dont understand..id be embarassed


Mate, you're a bit rude aren't you!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

liike jerry springer this aint it lol. things some people get emselves into!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im from newcastle, where you work?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> Mate, you're a bit rude aren't you!


no just telling the truth like people said i should


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Razorblade said:


> no just telling the truth like people said i should


No you are being rude and really shouldnt say anything if its not constructive and again your pic is??? (its ok you can call me an old fart cos I am  )


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> No you are being rude and really shouldnt say anything if its not constructive and again your pic is??? (its ok you can call me an old fart cos I am  )


my name of choice for you is batman fuker


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

to the op... lie your ar$e off and dont tell anyone ever...


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

You've just got to deny it, they need to prove it and its not as if your coming into work buzzing your t1ts off.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Only reason I told anyone at work is because one of the colleagues is an ex nurse and was picking her mind and they over heard my friends coming in.

I'll stick to the idea that I was only taking a prohormone.

Quite lot of crap feedback in this thread even if I did make a silly mistake lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Say you were on a legal ph, but took it outside of workours.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

tell your boss to fvck off and keep his nose out of your private life then chop him into pieces and hide his remains in the filing cabinet


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would be very surprised if they sacked you. So long as it is not interfering with your job, I doubt they will have a problem. Discussing it openly was a bit daft so they are probably more worried about the complaint than anything.

I'm amazed a random customer complained anyway or even knew what you were talking about!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

on a serious note tell them your taking a prohormone from GNC or whereever it is you get that sh1t from and your case is cast iron... simples!

Also read up more on the rules of roid club.

Rule 1: you do not talk about roid club

Rule 2: the second rule of roid club is you do not talk about roid club

Rule 3: If someone says Cheat, Sted head, shouts out, the cycle is over.

Rule 4: Two shots to a cycle.

Rule 5: One gym session at a time.

Rule 6: No nap50s, no bicep curling in the squat rack.

Rule 7: cycles will go on as long as they have to.

Rule 8: If this is your first cycle at roid club, you have to eat.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

This is your fault for letting people know your on steroids


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Jungle said:


> You've just got to deny it, they need to prove it and its not as if your coming into work buzzing your t1ts off.


 This. Saying your on PH is just like saying your on roids to someone who knows nothing about it (and I'm assuming they don't). Deny all the way. Tell them your prepared to take a test... they won't do it!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> tell your boss to fvck off and keep his nose out of your private life then chop him into pieces and hide his remains in the filing cabinet


And then they'll just blame it on roid rage mate, the media will have a field day!

To the OP, cant you just get a job in Wales, more excepted down here you see, for instance my last boss, who happens to be a fellow "roider" gave me 20ml of Sust for my 28th birthday, following my point here?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

deny deny deny then repeat. they aint gonna pay to send you to a doctor for blood tests so they cant prove anything, without proof or a confession they got ****. if you already confessed then take it on the nose apologise reassure them it will never happen again. then make sure it never happens again by before opening mouth about your private business getting a mental image of a small dog yapping away for no apparent reason. this will work


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> No you are being rude and really shouldnt say anything if its not constructive and again *your pic is???* (its ok you can call me an old fart cos I am  )


Thats a picture of andy from emmerdale


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

You know theres an old saying, loose lips sink ships.

Remember it from now on


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

GeordieSteve said:


> This. Saying your on PH is just like saying your on roids to someone who knows nothing about it (and I'm assuming they don't). Deny all the way. *Tell them your prepared to take Test*... they won't do it!


Thats what got him i this predicamant in the first place


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> Only reason I told anyone at work is because one of the colleagues is an ex nurse and was picking her mind and they over heard my friends coming in.
> 
> I'll stick to the idea that I was only taking a prohormone.
> 
> Quite lot of crap feedback in this thread even if I did make a silly mistake lol


we all make mistakes mate,just try lie now and back up0 so fast you will be making beeping noises.

where in newcastle u work?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dunno why everyone's slaggin off the OP's appearance; doesn't see particularly constructive.

OP the manager may have a point, as steroids are known to reputedly increase aggression. If you were particularly aggressive towards a member of staff/ customer they could easily call "steroids" and you'd be in trouble.

my advice? Just deny it and say that they have no proof. Demand a blood test if necessary - call their bluff as they're probably unlikely to go ahead with one. If they do then just quit 

I've always been very wary of mentioning it, but did at my last job cos the scrawny manager was asking me about gear as he'd run a cycle when he was younger and wanted to again. I'd always be careful about mentioning it to anyone at work though as it is a drug and a somewhat taboo one


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I Lost 10kg training for marines only to get rejectefd on old shin injury. gained it all back instantly on cycle, people just knew so I admitted it, when they say you get roid rage, I just say what about booze related rage and peoplw with low test are more likely to flip due to the fact there in a state of depression


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate....

I get accused of it every bloody day.

Tell them to back up there accusations with a drug test and if its NOT positive your gonna sue them !!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DanB said:


> Thats a picture of andy from emmerdale


Thanks for the heads up mate... he put that one up only after people posted here about his post and asking after his pic...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Tell them that you're not really on gear, that you're a compulsive lier with delusions of being a black ripped body builder.

You can say you're logged with a body building forum as username 'Razorblade' and point them in the direction of this forum ;-)


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

What happened to the security guard?

Steroids are a class c ledgal to possess and import for personal use.

http://www.talktofrank.com/drugs.aspx?id=170

Get some advice from an employment solicitor.

Admit nothing and deny nothing. Keep notes of all conversations you have with your boss, note the time, date and place. Try and write things up as soon as possible after the meeting. Find out what was said by the guy who spoke about the eph to you.

It sounds informal at this stage but find out the policies and proceedures in your company about warnings and dismissals.

As said previously the lesson is say nothing to anyone about what you outside the gym. the second rule.......


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Dunno why everyone's slaggin off the OP's appearance; doesn't see particularly constructive.
> 
> OP the manager may have a point, as steroids are known to reputedly increase aggression. If you were particularly aggressive towards a member of staff/ customer they could easily call "steroids" and you'd be in trouble.
> 
> ...


Thanks man some good advice there.

I'm not naturally aggressive, I haven't became more aggressive with customers/staff. Tbh Its more to do with the fact there was a complaint about me being offered ephedrine which i denied lol.

Ahwell next time lips closed, learnt my lesson. And the company is tight as f00k so they wont pay for a androgenic test and if they do by the time its sorted it'll be out of my system (very slow company hah)


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> Tell them that you're not really on gear, that you're a compulsive lier with delusions of being a black ripped body builder.
> 
> You can say you're logged with a body building forum as username 'Razorblade' and point them in the direction of this forum ;-)


lmao cant believe people still go on about this..thought it was quite obvious it wasnt me but half the goons fell for it hahahaha!


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> lmao cant believe people still go on about this..thought it was quite obvious it wasnt me but half the goons fell for it hahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm sick of hearing about your work. Honestly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Ohhhh, Newcastle... Might come and offer you some goodies at work


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul85 said:


>


dont roll your eyes at me you little sh|t


----------



## JayS (Sep 9, 2010)

razorblade whats with the hardman attitude ?

I mean come on how tough can a guy who posts pictures of half naked black men claiming to be them be ?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

JayS said:


> razorblade whats with the hardman attitude ?
> 
> I mean come on how tough can a guy who posts pictures of half naked black men claiming to be them be ?


im hard as fuk mate..swear down if u even look at me wrong ill break your bones


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I doubt it will ever end :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> dont roll your eyes at me you little sh|t


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

The flaw with the statement

"If the employee works whilst under the influence of any intoxicating drug or substance, the employee is subject to immediate termination without warning".

is that steroids are not an intoxicating drug and theres no way they'd be able to claim it is, so they will not be able to sack you over that. but what they will do is the second you are in a mood it'll be blamed on steroids and they'll sack you for that.

so deny your on anything


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> im hard as fuk mate..swear down if u even look at me wrong ill break your bones


Hahahaha you joker


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

As been said on earlier posts it wasnt the best thing to tell work mates but its done now so just put it behind you and go the prohormone route.

In the future keep things to your self.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> it doesnt look like you are or even train so just deny it


x2

its not like your massive so you could say you were joking


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> dont roll your eyes at me you little sh|t


Nice and friendly post RB


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

OP has had a prev avi where he looks much bigger, no one here knows what he looks like in work clothes.

steroids are not class a anyway, or mood altering (apart from the rage lol), just deny it. if they insist you take a test they'll probably just get you p1ss-tested without realising a blood test is required. also, taking them is not illegal. don't see how they can sack you mate.

good luck


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> mate, i dont let my best mates know, they say i am but i just laugh and say its protien shakes and ceatine haha ! obv its on here but non my ates are on here and i dont let people know if i can help it. only my gf knows that i have porpusly told.
> 
> not sure how they know but admitting it will not help you at all.


Why don't you tell your mates?

You sound ashamed :confused1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> Why don't you tell your mates?
> 
> You sound ashamed :confused1:


Alot of stigma comes with it, people have no clue when it comes to gear


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Barker said:


> Why don't you tell your mates?
> 
> You sound ashamed :confused1:


Because some people are discreet.

I dont understand why some people shout it from the roof-tops that there on gear thinking it makes them sound cool.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Barker said:


> Why don't you tell your mates?
> 
> You sound ashamed :confused1:


Because they believe what it says in "The Sun" so what chance would you have

when they read a story like "Freddy Steroid Head, ate my hamster"


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

this thread is so funny


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> I'm sick of hearing about your work. Honestly.


Some funny sh*t right there :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Because some people are discreet.
> 
> I dont understand why some people shout it from the roof-tops that there on gear thinking it makes them sound cool.


There's being discreet and theres making out to everyone you don't do it and that all your muscle has been built naturally, which is wrong.

If i took steroids, and someone i didn't know asked me id just what's it to you, but if my mates asked me seriously like they wanted to know id be honest with them. You don't have o shout it from the roof tops, but you can and should be honest with people.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Young and niavie, if your on steroids your basically a crack head who would eat his own babies if you ran out of chicken not before battering a bus full of nuns to death and then doing a roul moat with your non-existant testicals

Thats the general opinion of people on gear


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

How was the meeting with your manager left??


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Young and niavie, if your on steroids your basically a crack head who would eat his own babies if you ran out of chicken not before battering a bus full of nuns to death and then doing a roul moat with your non-existant testicals
> 
> Thats the general opinion of people on gear


LOL :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Barker said:


> There's being discreet and theres making out to everyone you don't do it and that all your muscle has been built naturally, which is wrong.
> 
> If i took steroids, and someone i didn't know asked me id just what's it to you, but if my mates asked me seriously like they wanted to know id be honest with them. You don't have o shout it from the roof tops, but you can and should be honest with people.


i havent said i built iyt natty, if you read my reply i just say ''ok lads its all protien and creatine'' now they know i im sarcastic so technically i havent said im not.

however 99% of people have not got the knowledge on aas to have a even sided discussion about them, and i know my mates have no clue on them or the biochemistry and how they effect one's body, therefore all i can expect if assumptions and a discussion built up from hea say.

as an example, i once made a statement i was pro choice for steroids, and the replies i recived were shocking, like how they make you soooo aggressive they will make you hate people and they shrink you bits ( not testicles but the penis its self)

now i dont know about you but if im discussing steroids i like to discuss them with other people who have knowlege or even a clue lol.

if i were to enter a comp and say i was natty then ok, but i am soprry your point is invalid lol

thank you for reading  lol


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

barker you havent taken steroids so not allowed to have your say in this..i suggest you concentrate on trying to grow your first pubic hair first


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

What amazes me is i never normally stick up for any one in fact i like taking the p1ss out of most people BUT i stuck up for razorblade the other day......lesson learned never stick up for any one LMAO!

P.S. cheers for calling me a goon razor, i did believe it was your picture because i decided to believe that no one would put up a picture of another person that was not that impressive looking. He looked good yes but normally people use guys like Ruhl for their avvy.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

To be fair if you think any high level competing athlete isnt using gear your crazy


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for sticking up for me lois though i didnt think you believed it was me :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> To be fair if you think any high level competing athlete isnt using gear your crazy


 :lol: Yes mate i am sure all the tennis players and all the golfers are loaded up.



Razorblade said:


> thanks for sticking up for me lois though i didnt think you believed it was me :lol:


 Why not? There are several guys on here with similar/better builds than that guy....i just assumed you were one of those guys.

Is that you in the avvy now? Some how i imagine its not...?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> barker you havent taken steroids so not allowed to have your say in this..i suggest you concentrate on trying to grow your first pubic hair first


Shut up you fvcking cvnt. No one likes you on the forum p1ss off.

I know peoples general opinion of steroids is bad, and im not saying you tell general people. But surely your mates would understand, and if they don't they're not very good mates imo.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Shut up you fvcking cvnt. No one likes you on the forum p1ss off.
> 
> I know peoples general opinion of steroids is bad, and im not saying you tell general people. But surely your mates would understand, and if they don't they're not very good mates imo.


who are you to tell me to p|ss of my dear boy? you dont look like you train nevermind belong on a bbing forum  and about no one liking me..well..several people have repped me for my posts!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Yes mate i am sure all the tennis players and all the golfers are loaded up.


Well proper sports, like rugby, boxing, mma, the olympics.

Football (soccer) players have even been busted for it and alot of people get away with it by saying "indirect exposure" or something, I hazard a guess theres more who do than don't.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> who are you to tell me to p|ss of my dear boy? you dont look like you train nevermind belong on a bbing forum


Id comment on your appearance but you insist on using hench guys as your avatar that arent you!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> who are you to tell me to p|ss of my dear boy? you dont look like you train nevermind belong on a bbing forum


youve told two people tonight they dont look like they train, but we've seen two fake avis so far?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

so i cant have an opinion unless i post a picture of me?? rediculous! its the truth!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Any way....back to the thread.

OP obtain a box of some legal test booster/pro hormone and just say you have been taking that.

Also in future be a bit smarter but you have had this point hammered home by now lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> so i cant have an opinion unless i post a picture of me?? rediculous! its the truth!


Not really no, you're slating a lot of people on the forum yet you're probably some skinny nerd who gets his kicks inbetween games of World of Warcraft by abusing people who put a lot of time and effort into bodybuilding.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> so i cant have an opinion unless i post a picture of me?? rediculous! its the truth!


Banters fair enough RB but then there's being a rude c*nt. You've crossed the line mate.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Not really no, you're slating a lot of people on the forum yet you're probably some skinny nerd who gets his kicks inbetween games of World of Warcraft by abusing people who put a lot of time and effort into bodybuilding.


you have me wrong mate, ive actually trained for close to 9 years so lol..and btw all the advice ive given before is actually from personal experience and also the blast cruise cycle i put up so dont start with me little boy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Yes mate i am sure all the *tennis players *and all the golfers are loaded up.


Williams sisters????


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> you have me wrong mate, ive actually trained for close to 9 years so lol


 That doesn't mean much. I know guys who have worked out most days for 20 years and still look sh1t. Just being in the gym fvcking about doesn't mean any thing

Personally i don't care what you look like but at least when you insult people try and be more subtle.

Example: You are a stupid cnut go fvck your mum = no subtle

Example: You are a stupid cnut go fvck your mum :lol:  Jk......but seriously = subtle


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> you have me wrong mate, ive actually trained for close to 9 years so lol..and btw all the advice ive given before is actually from personal experience and also the blast cruise cycle i put up so dont start with me little boy


How am i supposed to believe you? Boy who cried wolf is all im saying on that matter.

And i'm not really that little, compared to some on here maybe, but im bigger than your average man and big enough not to warrant being called 'little man'.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> so i cant have an opinion unless i post a picture of me?? rediculous! its the truth!


 You used to come across as a nice guy, why be a tit to everyone now?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> That doesn't mean much. I know guys who have worked out most days for 20 years and still look sh1t. Just being in the gym fvcking about doesn't mean any thing
> 
> Personally i don


now lois has the right idea.. :lol:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

neil-gsi said:


> You used to come across as a nice guy, why be a tit to everyone now?


treat others how you want to be treated..meaning most people on here were cvnts to me so just returning the favour..all because i said someone was me in a pic


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

neil-gsi said:


> You used to come across as a nice guy, why be a tit to everyone now?


x2

I've read and respected a lot of your posts, but now you only seem to like insulting people?

BTW, I am fat and skinny at the same time and I don't look like I train - but I've only been at it 3 months. Not questioning your knowledge or physique, just your manners and attitude.

I hope you take this post in the spirit intended.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Barker said:


> Shut up you fvcking cvnt. No one likes you on the forum p1ss off.
> 
> I know peoples general opinion of steroids is bad, and im not saying you tell general people. But surely your mates would understand, and if they don't they're not very good mates imo.


mate, i have the best of mates and im not saying i cant tell them, i just dont see the need? why would you?

they are not into bb or training at all, period!! they would not have a clue on steroids except what they have heard in the papers/news/tv etc etc and lets be honest they hardly give fair arguments. so they would see the worst in them and they do not have the knowledge for me to even explain the bits of boichemistry i know and can explain, took me along time to learn what i do know and havent got time to teach my mates and fight against general thought.

easier to not tell, unless i wanna look double ard, but iv knew 90% of them since i was 10 and they know im not lol


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't know for certain, but i would imagine they can fire you.. your under the influence of drugs, doesn't matter how they influence you, positively, negatively or not at all, it can be argued that you are unaware of how it effects you..basically you take a drug, your under the influnce of it.

They may not be illegal in the eye's of the law (for personal use), but that doesn't mean its not a fireable (sp?) offence.. eg constant unexplained absences will get you fired but you won't go to prison.. the law and rules of conduct re work are two different things

Best advice is to just deny it.. if it ever came down to tests (which i doubt it will) use the prohormone argument 'oh but i have been taking these supplements'


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> x2
> 
> I've read and respected a lot of your posts, but now you only seem to like insulting people?
> 
> ...


good post..ill stop with the rude attitude and insulting posts


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> good post..ill stop with the rude attitude and insulting posts


Reps :beer:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> mate, i have the best of mates and im not saying i cant tell them, i just dont see the need? why would you?
> 
> they are not into bb or training at all, period!! they would not have a clue on steroids except what they have heard in the papers/news/tv etc etc and lets be honest they hardly give fair arguments. so they would see the worst in them and they do not have the knowledge for me to even explain the bits of boichemistry i know and can explain, took me along time to learn what i do know and havent got time to teach my mates and fight against general thought.
> 
> easier to not tell, unless i wanna look double ard, but iv knew 90% of them since i was 10 and they know im not lol


I see what you're saying, and fair play, if you hint towards the fact you use them with sarcasm etc then its all cool, but if mine were always on at me asking me id just say look i do take roids but theyre not as bad as you think they are. Then if they decided not to be my mates because i took roids that would make them bad friends and id say good riddance.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting to see what happens with this one

Id tell them thats it was chinese whispers....and i was using something healthy and natural that is supposed to give good gains like steroids. Sound stupid an use buzz words such a healthy and natural


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> treat others how you want to be treated..meaning most people on here were cvnts to me so just returning the favour..all because i said someone was me in a pic


I for one didn't start on you, but you seem to be going too far lately, instead of being a bit more humble and letting it die down, when you rise to it, people will keep doing it, if you don't care what people think why rise to it? you are just making yourself look worse when outsiders not involved in recent happenings are reading your posts!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> good post..ill stop with the rude attitude and insulting posts


Thankyou, now can you please appologise for the post about growing a pube! :lol:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> good post..ill stop with the rude attitude and insulting posts


put ya old avi up m8:thumb: your a forum legend.If you dont i will


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Barker said:


> I see what you're saying, and fair play, if you hint towards the fact you use them with sarcasm etc then its all cool, but if mine were always on at me asking me id just say look i do take roids but theyre not as bad as you think they are. Then if they decided not to be my mates because i took roids that would make them bad friends and id say good riddance.


nah they would never do that lol, the stuff they take lol they have more drugs in them than i do just our drugs have very different effects

op- like said id claim lies and chinese whispers


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

It's H&B at the end of the day, it's not like you are the managing director of Sony and your families lives depend on it. IMO of course.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> It's H&B at the end of the day, it's not like you are the managing director of Sony and your families lives depend on it. IMO of course.


 :lol:

I've just remembered where he works, there's a kind of irony there:laugh:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

H&B?

They'd be doing you a favour mate :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've just remembered where he works, there's a kind of irony there:laugh:


 :thumb:

Still no need to insult his job


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> nah they would never do that lol, the stuff they take lol they have more drugs in them than i do just our drugs have very different effects


Then surely there'd be no harm in letting them know you do roids?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Still no need to insult his job


Errmm, I wasn't??

I was pointing out the irony of h&b selling supplements and them accusing him

of taking aas, anything else you don't understand then just give me a nudge

and I'll try and explain before you jump to a ridiculous conclusion:thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Errmm, I wasn't??
> 
> I was pointing out the irony of h&b selling supplements and them accusing him
> 
> ...


I was hoping just cos i quoted you i didnt mean you for the job insulting, if that makes no sense good cos its late

only the :thumb: applied to you because i see the irony


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

And I was joking, hence the :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

I wasn't.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Dan said:


> I wasn't.


Hehe


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Off-topic but:

Razorblade = Class A... Tool!

Why don't you go butter some toast or something, anything just not post on this forum? That would be most excellent! :rockon:

Binksy, I think you're a cool guy so hope everything turns out well for you, you are unlucky, I have to say, me and my colleagues talk about everything openly, sex, drugs, alcohol etc. hide nothing really ... I haven't told them anything about my M-drol usage though :innocent:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Off-topic but:
> 
> Razorblade = Class A... Tool!
> 
> Why don't you go butter some toast or something


im not the one who works in a cafe pal


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> im not the one who works in a cafe pal


Relevance to anything please?

I work in a Coffee House, yes, but your still a pr**k, nothing changed.

Toast buttered yet?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

and youre still on a sh|t wage and make a living serving coffee, poor guy.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Relevance to anything please?
> 
> I work in a Coffee House, yes, but your still a pr**k, nothing changed.
> 
> Toast buttered yet?


Gagging for a coffee and a round of toast now haha!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> and youre still on a sh|t wage and make a living serving coffee, poor guy.


Come back in about 5 years when I have my Biology and Nutrition degree and living in America with my gf 

You will be where exactly? Oh still posting with a emmerdale actor for avatar.

+ I'd work a sh!t wage anyday over sitting on my ass on doal. I pay my way, sh!t wage or not.


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> dont roll your eyes at me you little sh|t


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

whats dole got to do with anything? lol! i will be the co owner of my familys company..just like now


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul85 said:


> Hahah sorry tough guy I apologise if I offended your greatness


you are forgiven


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> whats dole got to do with anything? lol! i will be the co owner of my familys company..just like now


is it a coffee shop?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

russforever said:


> is it a coffee shop?


yes and FMJ you are fired


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> whats dole got to do with anything? lol! i will be the co owner of my familys company..just like now


I give up with you, your arguments are as wet as a whales fart.

I truly hope your business acumen is better than your ability to sustain argument/debate.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Put your cocks away lads, like a playground in here.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> I give up with you, your arguments are as wet as a whales fart.
> 
> I truly hope your business acumen is better than your ability to sustain argument/debate.


hey im not arguing, you just stuck your nose in somewhere it doesnt belong skinny man


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Do everyone a favour and get hit by a bus


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> hey im not arguing, you just stuck your nose in somewhere it doesnt belong skinny man


Haha, skinny? :laugh: thats a first.

Also, sticking in my nose? At which point in this thread were you constructive or supportive of the OP? Zilch, so, you said?

You comment on my body jeeze mate you just turned black to white in the last few days! :confused1:

You're not fooling us when you say "I can't believe you fell for it", why would you bother? Considering you're co-owner of a company people would think you were A LOT more mature. I call BS ... again.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Do everyone a favour and get hit by a bus





F.M.J said:


> Haha, skinny? :laugh: thats a first.
> 
> Also, sticking in my nose? At which point in this thread were you constructive or supportive of the OP? Zilch, so, you said?
> 
> ...


get off this forum, NOW. thats an order..i am the top of the food chain and shall prevail


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> get off this forum, NOW. thats an order..i am the top of the food chain and shall prevail


the reps have gone to hes head :lol:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

russforever said:


> the reps have gone to hes head :lol:


order will be restored


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> get off this forum, NOW. thats an order..i am the top of the food chain and shall prevail


I bet you're a 15/16 year old pencil neck and *claim* to co-own your families company, jeeze over the internet I can even claim I co-own my uncles car dealership 

Lame.

Anyway, this is like watching an episode of lost, we all just want to see a fvcking photo of you to back up your sh!te attitude. You're so quick to talk the talk but can you walk the walk? :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Anyway, this is like watching an episode of lost, we all just want to see a fvcking photo of you to back up your sh!te attitude. You're so quick to talk the talk but can you walk the walk? :lol:


Cue a photo of Coleman


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!

yet another thread turns into a kiddies slanging match :cursing:

Can't you all just drop it?

unsubbed :thumbdown:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> I bet you're a 15/16 year old pencil neck and *claim* to co-own your families company, jeeze over the internet I can even claim I co-own my uncles car dealership
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Anyway, this is like watching an episode of lost, we all just want to see a fvcking photo of you to back up your sh!te attitude. You're so quick to talk the talk but can you walk the walk? :lol:


i can..bet youll fvcking shut your mouth now ive proven you wrong


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

wheres your pic then skinnyman?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> unsubbed :thumbdown:


 Why did you ever sub this in the first place???? :laugh:

I keep looking at this sh1t as i am bored on a Friday night but need to kill some time before my last meal....


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

oh nevermind fmj looked on your profile..massive mate....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> i can..bet youll fvcking shut your mouth now ive proven you wrong


You talk a good game son, but if thats you then you need to quite down abit to be fair


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

3rd time lucky? :lol:

FMJ you came into the thread calling someone a tool and then spent 2 pages arguing like a little girl, make's you as much of a c0ck as anyone else tbf :lol:

Or fanny.


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> im hard as fuk mate..swear down if u even look at me wrong ill break your bones


Dont you have one arm???


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> i can..bet youll fvcking shut your mouth now ive proven you wrong


LOL!!! Boll0cks if that's you!! You look about 13! If you started training 9 years ago you must have learned to train before you could talk lol! Looking hyoooge though brah!! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Impressive traps


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why did you ever sub this in the first place???? :laugh:
> 
> I keep looking at this sh1t as i am bored on a Friday night but need to kill some time before my last meal....


I have my profile set to autosub. I forgot you can stop the mails coming through.

Now unsubbed too.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

2/10 troll


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Razorblade said:


> oh nevermind fmj looked on your profile..massive mate....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Stop antogonizing people plz...as there have been several complaints about you lately to the mod board

Especially members who have been on and contributed to the board for a long time....

First and final warning..........heed the warning or I will have no option but to ban you which I don't really want to do mate...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone, don't forget there is the ignore option if you do not want to interact with other members....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

exactly, if people dont want to see some ones posts then ignore them lol, i havent seen girls argue like this since my sisters lived with me lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Still puzzled as to why you would have a picture of a topless fictional farmer as your avi


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Or a bear for that matter 

jokes


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

or a wierd head thing 

my avi is me..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont want to see Razorblade banned, i think hes quite funny


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL!!! Boll0cks if that's you!! You look about 13! If you started training 9 years ago you must have learned to train before you could talk lol! Looking hyoooge though brah!! :lol:


lol to be fair razorbalde never stipulated if that was a current photo of him, he just showed us a photo.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

loving this thread, what was it orginally about again ?? something about a topless farmer who works in his families coffe shop and gets off on threatening every cvunt. 

Razorblade, and the rest of you, fvcking brilliant banter. just hope you all take it as that and dont get hooked up on it.

After all, we're all a bunch of roid takig cvnts :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

CJones said:


> After all, we're all a bunch of roid takig cvnts :lol:


Not guilty :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Liar, bet you tell your missus you dont wnak either


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

CJones said:


> Liar, bet you tell your missus you dont wnak either


hahah don't have a missus so im safe there :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thats complete **** mate ! how can they do anything about you taking steroids ?

unless you took them into work with you and jabbed up in work then they cant do anything !

its completely up to you what you do in your private life ! Steroids are just like alcohol and smoking ! Alcohol and tobacco are drugs so if you get the sack for having steroids in your system then everyone that smokes and drinks will have to be sacked aswell !

throw that at them ! say "what i do in my private life has nothing to do with you and this is an invasion of my personal privacy, i have never used steroids in the work place or brought them in with me so i havnt broke any rules ! "

i ****ing hate **** like this in work !


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Both steroids and ephedrine can arguably can alter behaviour, This has been documented.

It depends on your contract, as to what is prohibited. Many contracts prohibit non-prescription drugs from being used,

If steroids are prohibited under contract, I doubt whether attempts at arguing the acceptability of PH would work within your organisation, and almost certainly would not work if expert testimony was to be sought at tribunal.

As for the comments that steroids are just like alcohol and smoking, they are not, however much you would like them to be. You cannot go down to your local tescos and pick up some sus, show your prove it card and stroll off into merry hypertrophy land.

It goes without saying that one should not discuss matters such as this with workplace colleagues, even if one of them is an ex-nurse. If you require medical advice, go to your doctors where there are confidentiality rules in place to protect you.

JMHO (and an uneducated one at that too!),

J


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

PMSL at the complete utter shi*e been talked in this thread...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Joshua said:


> *Both steroids and ephedrine can arguably can alter behaviour*, This has been documented.


I'm not 100% on this but I'm sure somewhere (ASJ??) there's a research study stating

tren does alter/increase some chemical in your brain, hence change your personality,

and I can't imagine anyone who's partaken in Tren won't agree

They should change its name to Every1isacvnt:rolleye:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

First things first. Your Manager has to take you to an investigation meeting to discuss the allegation of gross misconduct before any disciplinary action can be taken. This meeting takes place to *prove* any allegations and to ensure you are aware that taking steroids is against company regulations. This is your chance to give your bull**** story of taking a cycle of a *legal* PH, (theres no point trying to deny anything you have already been bragging about or admitted to). The woman only over heard you and the security guard having a *joke* about the ephadrine and this couldnt be proven otherwise.

Holland and barrett are a household name so its obvious they will take the allegation seriously.

If you have worked for the company for more than 12 months it isnt that easy to terminate your employment unless it is gross misconduct. Everything has to be done by the book or you will be taking them to a tribunral for unfair dismissal.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why are the staff aware your taking steroids????


exactly, sorry but imo you're a ass, look at the size of me, if any work colleagues asked me i'd say cell-tech


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Both steroids and ephedrine can arguably can alter behaviour, This has been documented.
> 
> It depends on your contract, as to what is prohibited. Many contracts prohibit non-prescription drugs from being used,
> 
> ...


I soooo wish I had my sig so I could quote this :laugh:


----------

